# Passport Renewals - English and Spanish



## Levi_501 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello and happy new year to you all.

I have a few questions regaridng passport renewals:

We need to renew our passports this year, mine is Engish OH's is Spanish.

I understand that the British Embassy, just off Reforma no longer issues passports. Therefore, all applications are sent to the Regional Passport offcie in Washington DC, USA. I have heard this can take up to 12 weeks!

Is there any merrit in taking a trip to England and renewing it there? Or will I get rejected as I am no longer a resident.

Regarding OH's passport, does anyone know if the Spanish Embassy in Polanco issues passports?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Why would the UK reject your passport renewal application?

Unless you have renounced your citizenship, your residency doesn't matter.


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

I have just renewed my UK passport and I have not lived there since 1974! I am a USA citizen too. Just remember... To leave and enter the USA you must use a USA passport if one was issued... Dual nationality on the USA is a touchy grey area...


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

1happykamper said:


> I have just renewed my UK passport and I have not lived there since 1974! I am a USA citizen too. Just remember... To leave and enter the USA you must use a USA passport if one was issued... Dual nationality on the USA is a touchy grey area...


My dad was born in the UK, and if I want to, I can get citizenship. I already have a copy of his birth certificate. But you're right. The US doesn't want me to do it, but they really have nothing to say about it if I keep my US passport up to date.


----------



## Levi_501 (Aug 13, 2011)

From how I interpret the gov.uk website, all non-residents (nationals or not) apply through a passport agency; in this case of the Americas, Washington DC.

It does seem somewhat strange, but as you well know some procedures are a bit???

I have heard that government computer systems are linked, to help fight fraud, benefit cheats etc.

Thus if an non dom English citizen was to apply through the conventional UK passport application from the UK, would the application get flagged up; putting the application back to square one.

It does seem a bit hard core, but I do not really want to take that chance.

If anyone is interested, I have found out that the Spanish Embassy in Polanco does renew passports for Spanish expats.

Thanks for responses


----------



## Levi_501 (Aug 13, 2011)

1happykamper said:


> Dual nationality on the USA is a touchy grey area...


I think you will find it is touchey area everywhere!


----------

